
The Curmudgeonly Genre-Spanning Philip Wylie - evilsimon
https://logger.believermag.com/post/philip-wylie
======
B1FF_PSUVM
H.L. Mencken (his senior by one or two generations) has a lot to answer for
...

(I've read both. Mencken is wittier.)

